# Does a too-low TSH make you feel irritable?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

My TSH just tested at 0.5 and I have been feeling very on-edge and irritable. Even little things make me out-of-proportion angry. This is not like me. Is this a common symptom of hyperthyroidism?

Sue


----------



## Marlenapaulina (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing. I recently had my synthroid dose increased because tsh was 12.45. A recent retest showed it at .6.

I am very anxious and sometimes heart is pounding, however, bp, pulse and temp has not gone up.

I wanted to be retested today, but had a call from clinic telling me it was too early. I'm supposed to wait 5 more months! I said I felt like I might be dead by then.

Normal range is .3-5.0 for my test. Free T3 is 2.7 (normal range 1.9-3.9), Free T4 is 1.6 (normal range is .7-1.8)

I've remained stable for years and years so don't understand the jump. I was just borderline for Hashimoto's in 1992.

Sue, I can sympathize. Do you feel like you want to jump out of your skin? And do you feel like adrenalin is running. My leg muscles feel weak.

I also worry about bone loss after 5 more months of this since I already have moderate osteopenia.


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

My doctor will retest after 3 months.


----------

